# pizza dough / yeast



## bill123 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am new so if I do something wrong please be patient.

I make pizza for my friends and family parties. I use a small mixer a mix 4 cup of flour. I have to make several dough which is too time consuming.

Is there anyone who know a formula for the yeast / flour ratio?

I use 1 tsp of active yeast for 4 cups of flour and 1.5 cups of water. How much yeast and water would I use for 5kg, 10kg, 20kg, and 40kg of flour.

I thank you in advance since this will save me a ton of time.

Cheers!

Bill


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

OK, by VOLUME, you recipe is:

4 cups flour
1 1/2 cups water
1 teaspoon yeast
correct?

First, lets convert everything to weight. Depending on exactly how you measure your flour, i.e. scoop and strike, spoon and strike, etc., a cup of flour will weight somewhere around 4 1/2 to 5 ounces. For accuracy, you need to measure the weight of flour you are using.

for starters, lets use 4 1/2 ounces/cup for flour, then your recipe, in US weights, is:

18 ounces flour
12 ounces water
0.4 ounces yeast
Converting to metric:

511 grams flour, use 510 grams
340 grams water
11 grams yeast
Using baker's percentages:

Flour = 510/510 =100%
Water= 340/510 = 66.67%
Yeast = 11/510 = 2.16%
Or for 1 Kg of flour:

1,000 grams flour
 667 grams water
 22 grams yeast
Simply multiply the above recipe by the number of Kg of flour and you are set.


----------



## bill123 (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks


----------

